# Spouse Visa - Original Supporting Documents Question



## Kelmo (Apr 21, 2011)

American trying to move to UK where my wife lives.

I have a question and I've been scouring forums trying to find an answer.

For her supporting documents like payslips, bank statements, etc. Do they need to be the original documents or is it okay for them to be scanned by her and printed by me? She already mailed me a packet of stuff that got lost in the mail, of course, thankfully with nothing like a birth certificate or passport. Just seems stupid to be mailing important things like that when Royal Mail is so unreliable.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Kelmo said:


> American trying to move to UK where my wife lives.
> 
> I have a question and I've been scouring forums trying to find an answer.
> 
> For her supporting documents like payslips, bank statements, etc. Do they need to be the original documents or is it okay for them to be scanned by her and printed by me? She already mailed me a packet of stuff that got lost in the mail, of course, thankfully with nothing like a birth certificate or passport. Just seems stupid to be mailing important things like that when Royal Mail is so unreliable.


The documents have to be originals, but you bring up an interesting work around with scanned to PDF then printed docs, hmmm-the only thing I can think of might be watermarks outing the docs as scanned.

Royal Mail to send docs?! Splash out and use UPS or DHL for three day delivery with tracking, it's the ONLY way to reliably get things across the pond, We used RM and it took over two weeks to get the so-called expedited post from Scotland to AL, USA. 

I swore if we needed anything else I would insist my husband use the hideously expensive (but quick and reliable) UPS or DHL courier services!


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> The documents have to be originals, but you bring up an interesting work around with scanned to PDF then printed docs, hmmm-the only thing I can think of might be watermarks outing the docs as scanned.
> 
> Royal Mail to send docs?! Splash out and use UPS or DHL for three day delivery with tracking, it's the ONLY way to reliably get things across the pond, We used RM and it took over two weeks to get the so-called expedited post from Scotland to AL, USA.
> 
> I swore if we needed anything else I would insist my husband use the hideously expensive (but quick and reliable) UPS or DHL courier services!


We have found that the expedited service between the UK and US not to be any good, but the regular RM usually gets us our paperwork within a week.

The one time we used the expedited service we didn't get the paperwork in time, because the expedited service didn't include the delivery or pick up days or weekends (our "guaranteed 3 days" service took 3 weeks) in the meantime we sent copies regular post and I had them in one week.

M


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

I used and was approved using scanned copies of my documents. (We had even redacted bank account numbers etc) I hadn't joined this forum at the time and didn't realize that they should be originals. I would suggest getting the originals if possible, and I can't guarantee that your scanned copies will be acceptable, but I think the only original documents I sent in with my fiancee visa were my passport and my W2. The rest were scanned copies and PDF print outs.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

@Mehemlynn, maybe it's the AL section of the USPS, lol, but even regular first class Royal Mail from Scotland took up to two weeks to arrive. Really awful waiting, so when we sent my son and grandson's Christmas and birthday boxes we used UPS. Three days, and they delivered on Saturday twice without extra charge. 

@Liz-WOW, now that is interesting! When did you do your app? 

@Kelmo-re her passport, you don't need the actual passport, just clear and crisp photocopies of her bio pages.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We used an expedited Royal Mail service (yes, we learnt from THAT - their tracking reported that the packet had been returned to London Heathrow, but it was a tracking error). Our problem however was not Royal Mail or USPS, but New York Customs. Our packet arrived in New York the next day, but then sat and sat and SAT in Customs for nearly two weeks. In the end we managed to contact USPS who explained that NY Customs were on a higher security alert in December most likely due to Christmas and were examining EVERY piece of mail, and that there was nothing anyone could do. It meant my partner didn't make it for Christmas but we were just relieved those important documents made it in the end.

Word of warning - check them when returned. Six months later, when pulling out our documents, we found only the photocopy of our house deeds (NY UKBA have kept the original by mistake and have apparently done this a few times before).


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> @Liz-WOW, now that is interesting! When did you do your app?


I applied in the beginning of February 2011. It did take a while to be approved (I got my visa towards the end of April 2011) but I'm not sure if that's because of my documents or because that's how long they were taking to process them at the time.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Liz in UK said:


> I applied in the beginning of February 2011. It did take a while to be approved (I got my visa towards the end of April 2011) but I'm not sure if that's because of my documents or because that's how long they were taking to process them at the time.


Thank-you for replying. I did mine in late April 2011, (sent it off 29th April), and I remember being very stressed before hitting submit two weeks earlier because I was still waiting for some originals to arrive from the UK. 

If I'd thought I could have succeeded using PDF print-outs of scans, I think I would have gone for it. I'm glad you did and it worked for you, that's good information to know. I think originals are always preferable but in a pinch, very nice to know that PDF prints have a good chance of passing through!


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello!

Just wondering if anyone has an update regarding scanned/printed copies vs originals. For my spouse visa, we of course plan to send originals of all possible documents (marriage certificate, passport...) but, since we plan to apply ASAP, the day my husband gets his 6th payslip, I'm hoping to save time waiting for him to mail me his bank statements and payslips if it's something without a clear watermark or other marking that would identify original vs scanned/printed. Something like a print out of bank statements and stamp (if not raised) from the bank certifying them seems like, printed in colour, it would be indistinguishable from the original?

Thanks as always


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

angela2014 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has an update regarding scanned/printed copies vs originals. For my spouse visa, we of course plan to send originals of all possible documents (marriage certificate, passport...) but, since we plan to apply ASAP, the day my husband gets his 6th payslip, I'm hoping to save time waiting for him to mail me his bank statements and payslips if it's something without a clear watermark or other marking that would identify original vs scanned/printed. Something like a print out of bank statements and stamp (if not raised) from the bank certifying them seems like, printed in colour, it would be indistinguishable from the original?
> 
> Thanks as always


This thread is almost 2 years old and the rules were different.

You need to send originals. Period. 

From FM-SE:

(a) Bank statements must:


(v) be:

(1) *on official bank stationery*; or
(2) *electronic bank statements which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.*

(bb) Payslips must be:

(i) *original formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer's name;* or

(ii) *accompanied by a letter from the employer, on the employer's headed paper and signed by a senior official, confirming the payslips are authentic*;

Don't underestimate the caseworkers at UKBA. You may think a scan or a copy is indistinguishable from an original but they are trained spot these things.


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

nyclon said:


> This thread is almost 2 years old and the rules were different.
> 
> You need to send originals. Period.
> 
> ...


Sorry to interrupt ur thread. 

Nyclon - I know I have asked similar qs, I don't understand the last line. . Do I need all the payslips to be signed and stamped and a covering letter confirming they are authentic.

Or just a letter stating payslips are issued to employees electronically and confirm that payslips attached between these dates are authentic. 

Just wanted to make sure what do I need before I approach them?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A letter stating they are authentic.


----------



## Simsim22 (Jul 26, 2013)

Great, thanks!


----------

